# STOLLOWEEN Yard Display 2008



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The Papier Mache Nightmare 2008 is up and rolling. The setup was complete Wednesday evening after approximately 14 hours of work. Here are a few pictures, the rest will be up sometime next week on www.stolloween.com.

Have a fun and safe Halloween everyone!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

I love the dynamic expressions! Your props are extremely well done. Nice work.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Your yard must be very scarey looking..
Will you get a yard shot at all....

I love your props


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You are truly an artist. 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, I'm glad you don't live next door to us. You'd put our display to shame.

Great work, as always. Actually, if you did live next door, some of your props might just end up sliding across the lawn to our side ("Really, it must be the slope in the yard!")


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> OMG, I'm glad you don't live next door to us. You'd put our display to shame.
> 
> Great work, as always. Actually, if you did live next door, some of your props might just end up sliding across the lawn to our side ("Really, it must be the slope in the yard!")


lol, a slippery slope indeed. Here's a wide shot as seen from the road...
(Note I've changed the lighting since this photo...the left side was very dark)








Then up along the side of the driveway ...








And finally to the porch where the TOT's will get their goodies...


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Like a legendary guitarist , you know who is playing after a couple of notes. Your take on Halloween is wonderful and every piece has your signature. Fantastic work! Have a great Halloween...er Stolloween.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, I have a sister who lives in Michigan. Maybe she could do a drive by....


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Spectacular! Awe inspiring.


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Puts my paper mache window to shame, and i thought THAT was a pain in the ass to make!! Great job, awesome creativity!! maybe next year ill try making a prop out of mache, but how do you waterproof it?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow Stolloween, it looks great, you sure are a master!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

lol at first glance I thought it said stolen yard display. I was like "oh snap that sucks" but yeah... 

anyway you have some serious skill with paper mache. It looks like those guys came right out of disneys haunted mansion. great job!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic work!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I said this many times......Love your Stuff!
Display looks awesome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic as always. Can you send a little talent this way?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

REALLY GREAT...love your work!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Stunning. Such characters. Really makes you feel like you're transported into a different land. I love when artists have a distinctive style, and you really have a unique signature.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Always amazing!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments, makes it all worth while and is appreciated. We had a good night...great weather, average ToT turnout and many, many spectators due to an article that appeared in our local paper.

Here's the link to article although there is nothing in there you probably already don't know about me...

http://ourverge.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=237&Itemid=1

Just finished packing up most of the display...haven't had a chance to browse the rest of your displays...need to take a nap then looking forward to seeing what you all came up with this Halloween...I'm sure I'll be amazed!

-Scott


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Your work is absolutely amazing and what we all strive to achieve.

An artist indeed! Great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was a great article on you, Stoll. Own up to it - you ARE an artist! Really, I'd rather look at your stuff than the Mona Lisa.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You're the Michael Angelo of Halloween!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I like what spider rider said: "Like a legendary guitarist , you know who is playing after a couple of notes. Your take on Halloween is wonderful and every piece has your signature" and its so true. I'd know a piece you'd made right away. 

Excellent work. - and so MUCH work.

You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

You do amazing work with the paper mache. I always shy away from it because I don't know how to make it weather proof. Any tips?


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Incredible, of course!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

remylass said:


> You do amazing work with the paper mache. I always shy away from it because I don't know how to make it weather proof. Any tips?


Papier mache can be sealed or weatherproofed with any product designed to protect wood...polyurethanes, shellacs, varnish, etc...my preferred product is spar urethane. Once properly sealed I really don't give them a second thought in terms of the weather.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Not art? You must be joking. That's not a display of props, that's not even a sculpture garden, it's a haunted art gallery. A-freaking-mazing. If life were a Robert Rodriguez movie, Johnny Depp would kill you for creating that display. 

The guitarist comparison is apropos. You're the Eric Clapton of Halloween props. Or the Jimi Hendrix. One glance at an original Stoll and it's obvious who made it. It doesn't just have a unique look, it has a unique energy and life to it. Thank you so much for sharing your vision with all of us... I could look at that stuff for hours. I wish I could see it in person!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

All I can say is "Wow"! Awesome work. One of the most original haunts I've seen yet. :smilekin:


----------

